# This'll blow Pestvic's Method outta the water!!!



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 28, 2008)

How awesome is this? Rubik's Cubes, Power Drills *and* Power Rangers!!! You can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 28, 2008)

old...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3696
but still pretty nice, some time I got to test it...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 29, 2008)

PestVic annoys the **** out of me...


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen this already. Pretty neat idea, though!


----------



## Musselman (Jul 29, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> PestVic annoys the **** out of me...




omg i know


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 29, 2008)

Powerrangers!! Go!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 1, 2008)

at first i wondered why he needed the helmet. then i realized how lethal a pop would be. nobody wants to go to the emergency room with an edge piece lodged in their brain.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> at first i wondered why he needed the helmet. then i realized how lethal a pop would be. nobody wants to go to the emergency room with an edge piece lodged in their brain.





Plus, that thing on the end of the drill doesn't look super stable...


----------



## Pestvic (May 17, 2010)

hadley werent you in my broadcasts like all the time? yeah im pretty sure i remember that... lol


----------



## oprah62 (May 17, 2010)

chris you're going to stanford comp right?


----------



## Anthony (May 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > He could've used a simple PM >.>.
> ...





oprah62 said:


> chris you're going to stanford comp right?



Ah, hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## sequencius (May 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



lmao omg...score.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 17, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> hadley werent you in my broadcasts like all the time? yeah im pretty sure i remember that... lol





Never in there once. I went to Thrawst's a few times, but never yours.


----------



## incessantcheese (May 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



pretty sure that was the joke, guys... lol
or maybe i'm overestimating him


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 17, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



def overestimating him


----------



## cincyaviation (May 17, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> incessantcheese said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


ach ja


----------

